# Lente Machine Virtuelle Java



## pat (17 Février 2000)

Je suis allé voir un site de physique depuis un pc de mon école. Une animation en java fonctionnait très bien (c.f gaz-pression :http://didaktik.physik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~pkrahmer/ntnujava/idealGas/idealGas.html)

Mais depuis mon Mac G3/333 Mac OS 9 avec Communicator 4.7, l'animation est tellement lente et va tellement mal que ne peux même pas voir l'effet du changement de paramètre, à moins d'attendre.

Je suis donc déçu de cette accablante différence.
Qui pourrait m'aider à trouver la faille dans mon système si ce n'est pas "naturel" ?

merci

Pat


----------



## cl97 (17 Février 2000)

Pour avoir des performances acceptables avec Java, il faut utiliser la machine virtuelle Java d'Apple qui ne fonctionne pour le moment qu'avec IE ou Icab.

Christophe


----------

